# No Audio Device recognized



## mjmVAnc (Apr 17, 2007)

Device Manager tells me that the SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio is working properly. However, the Sounds and Audio Devices properties show "no audio device" and no sound is coming out. I have used the Device Manager to uninstall the audio hardware and rebooted, but the computer is still not recognizing that I have working audio. Any suggestions where I could look in Windows XP for a conflict of information so that I can get audio again?

Prior to this last ditch effort of uninstalling the audio card I tried restoring to an earlier date with no change in the above conflict. I also downloaded and tried installing a driver from the SoundMAX site to no avail.

Thanks.
Mary Jo


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

Try reinstalling your motherboard chipset driver....rebooting and then reinstalling the audio driver..

If you need help post back your mobo specs..


----------



## mjmVAnc (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks, Deathhawk. In my anxiety over not being able to work for about 36 hours, I called HP tech support and they had me download Microsoft UAA driver and my sound card driver, installing UAA first. That fixed it, and fortunately I still had warranty left, but I surely thank you for your suggestion as well. The guy told me that it is not an uncommon problem, and it may be a HP thing since the downloads were from the HP site, not Microsoft. I don't know, but you can be sure I won't be downloading audio using that server again since this is from the same audio source I've been downloading from with a different server for about four years now! Again. many, many thanks for your response.
Mary Jo


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

Im glad you solved it...though an idea might be to save those downloads in a folder named "Drivers".. in case you ever need them again!


----------



## mjmVAnc (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, let's not get too excited here. The problem recurred last night and I spent over an hour loading and reloading drivers to no avail. I would get the sound card back and then try to load the audio onto a player and lose audio. I finally turned the clock WAY back using system restore and was able to work last night. So I'm not sure the HP fix was a fix at all actually!


----------



## mjmVAnc (Apr 17, 2007)

And I like your suggestion for the back-up. Sounds like it's about time to make another "recovery" disc, huh? I'm in the process of saving those files as we speak. Thanks again for a very wise suggestion.


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

would you like to post your motherboard specs just to make sure you have the exact drivers...just in case!

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

The details are listed under "mainboard"..and your chipset details..


----------



## vegajoel (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm having this same problem with "no audio device" in Control Panel/Audio and no sound from speakers. I've recently had to a complete format/install of Windows XP, and at first no sound. Then I download RealTek AC'97 drivers, and the sound worked but "no audio device". Then when I installed Windows Service Pack 2, and then no sound or "audio device". I've tried several other suggestions from various forums, including the "Plug and Play Enumerator" fix, and the "Admin Tools-->Component Svcs-->Svcs (local)--Windows Audio-->automatic/enabled" fix.

Some have suggested drivers from the motherboard manufacturer's website. I've tried to go to VIA.com but none of the motherboards there seem to match mine. Here are my specs:
Mainboard :	MSI PM8M3-V (MS-7211)
Chipset :	VIA P4M800CE
Processor :	Intel Celeron D 331 @ 2666 MHz
Physical Memory :	512 MB (1 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce4 MX 4000
Hard Disk :	ST340014A (40 GB)
Hard Disk :	WDC (250 GB)
CD-Rom Drive :	SONY CD-RW CRX195E1
DVD-Rom Drive :	SONY DVD RW DRU-710A
Monitor Type :	Dell Computer DELL E770s - 16 inches
Network Card :	D-Link Inc DFE-528TX/530TX+/538TX Fast Ethernet Adapter (DL 10038C Chipset)
Network Card :	VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c

If anyone can offer any suggestions, welcome and thank you for the altruism. Much obliged.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=205 From the information above I do believe this would be the download page for your motherboard.


----------



## vegajoel (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for that link. OK, I downloaded the 4-1 driver and the Realtek audio driver from the MSI website. Restarted both times: Still no sound. Tried the "Plug and Play Enumerator" fix again. Nothing. 

I am out of ideas and about to clean install Windows, again.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Note: I seem to have lost sound when I switched from *blank* field to "Windows default" under Sound Scheme of Control Panel->Sounds and Audio Devices->Sounds... The three choices were: a *blank* field, "windows default", and "no sounds"


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

When you installed the "4in1" driver....you have to make sure that you reboot before you installed the realtek driver...did you do that?

Install "4IN1" driver...reboot...install ac '97 driver...reboot...


----------



## vegajoel (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah, i did that


----------



## vegajoel (Apr 28, 2007)

OK, after much toil, I fixed it.

I had to delete all instances of "swenum" from the registry with regedit.
Then reboot.
Then I could re-install the plug and play enumerator.
Then I could re-install the audio driver.
Reboot, and it recognized it.

WOOOHOOOOOO!

Thanks for everybody's help!!!!

P.s. Windows should have a mo-fo fix for this, dammit.


----------



## blockie (Dec 27, 2005)

For Vegajoe
Did you just replace the value of swenum or the entire entry.
I am having the same problem regarding the Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator. It is not operating properly according to the device manager and I have been unable to reinstall it without the yellow warning mark. And I also have "NO AUDIO DEVICE".
Bill


----------



## urphonesux (Sep 14, 2007)

i just installed a sb live value sound card on my computer and before installation i had sound from the built in crystal sound fusion hardware but now there is no sound 
device manager says everything is installed and working perfectly
ive tried the services adjustment but everything was already enabled and ive went into the enum folder and tried that fix to no avail 
im guessing now i should reinstall the sound drivers for the computer but i dont know which one to use 
any help would be appreciated 

pcwizard tells me that my computer has:
Manufacturer : TriGem Computer, Inc.
Mainboard : TriGem Computer, Inc. COMO3
Bios : American Megatrends Inc.
Chipset : Intel i440LX
Physical Memory : 144 MB SDRAM
ISA Bus : Yes
PCI Bus : Yes
AGP Bus : Yes
USB Bus : Yes
SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes
Bus HyperTransport : No
Bus CardBus : No
Bus FireWire : No

can someone please help me
thanx!


----------



## blockie (Dec 27, 2005)

This is an old one and I have solved it.
If you will recall I had no sound devices in Control Panel.....System an Devices. A sound card was installed though. After reinstalling all the drivers didn't help I finally did this.....

I reformatted my Hard Drive, installed WXP SP2 and all my other programs. It took about two days but everything was working again.

Then I purchased the Acronis True Image 10 backup program. $49. Then I made an image of my HDD while it was operating properly. Now all I have to do is restore the HDD from that image. Have done it a couple of times and it works just fine.
Bill


----------



## chump (Sep 18, 2006)

wow im having the same problem it says "no auido device", but i can hear sound form WMP just not sound form the internet. Im not tryin to do a system reboot or anything there has to be a way to get it to work again.


----------



## urphonesux (Sep 14, 2007)

also i noticed that i have 2 pnp software emulators that i cant uninstall 
i think this is the problem but i dont know how to get rid of it 
i keep getting duplicate microsoft kernel sound things 
please help and i dont have a xp pro cd


----------



## megarock (Aug 24, 2008)

I came across this thread after having the same issue. The solution was pretty easy after reading what everyone else had done and had no success at. 

My problem began out of the clear blue. In hindsight I think I know what did it and it may be what happened to others unsuspectingly. But one day everything was fine. The next day my speaker was gone from the tray and it didn't dawn on me for about a day that I had no sound.

I did as any one would do. I check device manager and there is my sound card and it's not showing any issue. I update the driver. It goes fine and still nothing. So I delete the hardware and reinstall. No errors but no sound still. I physically deleted every driver file, removed the hardware and rebooted. Once I checked and saw it was gone I rebooted again and reinstalled the card, installed brand new drivers from the MB mfg's website and everything again went fine. 

No audio device. Arrrgh.

So in one last futile attempt I installed a completely different sound card and disabled the on board one. Again, installed without any issue and showed in hardware manager as fine. No sound.

So here is that simple solution - which may or may not work in your situation. I put in my XP install disc and booted from it. Went into the blue screen install process and selected 'repair (not the console repair), and rebooted. Sound was back and at least in my case it did not involve reformatting and I lost no data, files and all my programs appear to work fine. I will however have to reinstall windows updates but in all the reading on the internet this seems a very common issue but so far this was the easiest solution to getting my sound back. If there is a better way no one's posted it on the web yet.

Hope this keeps someone else from beating their keyboard to death.


----------

